

Why the Kindle 2 is the real Goldilocks of e-book devices - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2009/05/08/why-kindle-2-is-the-goldilocks-of-e-book-readers/

======
stcredzero
Why is everyone fixated on screen size? _Interactivity_ is key to electronic
media. For example: an electronic version of a reference book has to be
interactive. You need very rapid search and cross-reference. (Haven't tried
the latest generation of e-ink screens, so I don't know how long the delay is
now. I assume it is even shorter. But as in a web app, little delays add up.)

In terms of interactivity, the iPhone has a big advantage. For uses where
interactivity is key, this more than makes up for the screen size.

Battery life? For use as a reference tool, there is no problem with a device
that needs to be charged everyday. Many workplaces have these things called
electrical outlets. So long as there's enough battery life to cover the part
of the day when people are walking about, there's no problem. (This varies
with the nature of the job, of course.)

Of course, the ideal would be a much more interactive device with the form
factor of the Kindle DX.

EDIT: A real-world example -- the ePocrates pharma reference app. This was a
must-have for med students in the Palm Pilot era! By today's standards it had
poor resolution, poor contrast, and a piddly little screen. But it was
instantly interactive and searchable, and so it was highly successful.

------
cdimino
Another point I think many reviewers are losing is that the screen is NOT a
standard screen. It's meant to not strain your eyes, and that (to me) contains
value in itself. To say "you could buy a notebook for that price" is not quite
a valid argument.

